# Rhino VS Jump Packs



## 96lastc4 (Dec 8, 2009)

Now that the Blood Angels can take Assault Squads as troops, which do you feel would be better?

10 men in a Rhino moving 18" and having the protection of the armour or 10 men with jump packs being able to move and shoot?

Maybe smaller groups in Razorbacks?


k:


----------



## Garven Dreis (Oct 26, 2009)

Well, first break it down;

With the Rhino, once you disembark, you essentially have mobile cover (until i gets vape'd) and probably some very close fire support with the pintle-mounted SB. The protection of the Rhino is usefull, but it can be a target. You also can't DS Rhinos (if thats your thing). You do get to have the 'Fast' rule (which is good)

However, and this almost from a 'Nilla SM perspective, Assault Marines w/ jumpacks have the ability to DS AND move a large distance AND move over impassable terrain. Ideally you'd DS them behind the main enemy force (again if that's your thing) so you really wouldn't need to worry about crossing a large distance before engaging.

It's probably up to your playing style, whether you want to rush using land vehicles across the table, or DS assault troops close to the enemy. I don't think BA's get Heroic Intervention or anything to that effect, so I don't know how useful that'd be.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

BA's do get heroic intervention when using Vanguard Veterans.


----------



## Garven Dreis (Oct 26, 2009)

Ah cool.

Well, honestly, if i was a BA Player, i'd take the Rhino, just because i roll with VV as my DS assault choice.


----------



## robot-waffle (Apr 9, 2010)

rhino is better if u have to go over enemy while jumping BCUZ they can attack u while flying.


----------



## Dallas_Drake (Jan 26, 2009)

Rhino is probably the 'better' choice in nearly all builds for RAS; having said that, we all know what a pain it is when a Rhino gets immobilized in or near our own deployment zone. Rhino > jump packs, yet jump packs have their place/role.

Dallas

PS. To the poster above - please write clearly, I have no idea what you are saying.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

You don't see a lot of Deep Striking Assault marines from Vanilla Dexes, simply due to the unreliable time-keeping and dodgy scatter dice, but the BA dex fixes both of these problems, making them a lot more practical. Whether it's better or worse than a fast Rhino remains to be seen. On the plus side, less kill points. On the downside, easier to kill.

In general though, I see Rhino Rush armies being more effective than Deep Strike jump armies.


----------



## 96lastc4 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi

So it really depends on your personal preference on which way you go. I like the idea of DS however you always seem to stand there and take a round of shooting. They can also charge you instead of you getting the charge bonus ( if you have one).


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I personally hate having assault units in transports. rhinos and razorbacks get taken out pretty easily and then you have to footslog it the rest of the way,constantly taking fire and a killpoint was just given away. assault squds can move 12" and then assault after their big move. assault squads in rhinos can't. That is the biggestthing. why pay for something that doesn't allow a unit to do whatit was named for. Assault. I still run rhinos and razorbacks but only for my tac squads. they provide cover for each other and the two heading up the board is a lot better than just the assault squad in a tank...


----------



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

If your worried about you jp assault squads survivability stick a jp sanguinary priest in your squad, makes the last a lot longer against small arms fire


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Jump packs, always jump packs, the rhinos are for the tacticals, why would you want a vehicle that stops the assault squad doing there number 1 job....assaulting.

plus packs are giving similar speed for a longer period of time (you can't destroy a jump pack), and 3+ saves are not that bad, especially with a priest, compared to a rhinos armour which is penetrated by light winds.

its why I laugh mightily seeing all these lists spamming assault squads in transports, you can just see it stands no chance in any game.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Friend of mine used a list with 3 assault squads in rhinoes recently. Start of Turn 2 they were footslogging.... tau main infantry armament can immobilise them and then your choppy guys are walking through a tau shitstorm of the same fire that stopped your tank and then some.... and that's jjust one army bucket loads of other things can take them out with ease...


----------



## Gothminion (Nov 20, 2009)

To be honest with you any army with some decent firepower can destroy a Rhino pretty quickly, so I'd keep the jump packs. I find that a 5 man assault squad goes well with a jump-packing chapter master, so you just leap out, kill some weak troops (eg fire warriors) then jump back into cover. This works best with lots of shooting before the assault, but with my rotten luck I only ever score a few hits! Also, despite the dodgy-ness of deep striking, on a large board just aim in the middle, or if you are playing a large game get something with a locator beacon or whatever it is.


----------



## Tuck3r (Apr 9, 2010)

another thing you've overlooked is the Stormraven gunship. the thing is practically built to solve ths type o issue if your're going with 5man assault squads or even the 5man plus add-on you can put them all in this mini thunderhawk they don't have to worry very much bout melta weapons because while they only have an av of 12 () they allso have ceramite plating which takes teh second d6 from the melta they have the bloodstrike missles which are strenth 8 ap 1 deathstrikes there are 4 of them... a twin linked heavy bolter and assault cannon they also have the power o machine spirits like you landraiders and they have the skies of blood special rule that means that your 5/6 man assault squad with jumpacs... thas right WITH jump packs deap strikes at any point along a flat out corse that the gunship followed they don't take the dangerous terrain.. cause o the jump paks and they get to use the decent of angels which is awesome AND you can relace the heavy bolter with a MM you can replace the assault cannon with a TL plas cannon or las cannon all for free in you choose. and you ca take side sponsons with hurricane bolter for a measly 30 points compared to the cost

/edit* BTW anyone have any idea where i can find a picture of the thing so i can make myself an accurate moddel. otherwise my only opption is to bastard a land raider and a valkerie.../edit*


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I have seen no pics of it at all yet, and doubt anything will pop up for a while, and nothing has existed beforehand since it itself has never existed.


----------



## Tuck3r (Apr 9, 2010)

well crap. i was kinda invisioning something like a bastard flier somewhat like a cross between land raider and valkarie... very small very nimble hard hitting...... i bet GW will release something.... shortly after i give up and waste 120 or so on plas kits to try and mesh just for a proxy..... *bitch, whine, moan, compalin,grumble,*


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Problem with the stormraven is that it's not dedicated so it takes up a slot which could be used for better units plus it's a lot, LOT, more expensive than either jump packs or rhinoes..... they're good but they're like russ squadrons.... available in normal games but best left to apocalypse....


----------

